# Litchi not well. Woobly?



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Just yesterday, she was fine, running like a mad girl as usual. Now I just found her layingon her side, looking dead with here eyes wide open. I tried to pick her up, help her walk but she constantly tip over. I'm afraid it's woobly, but it's so sudden. Last month at the vet she was perfectly fine and the vet complimented her for beeing fine at almost 7 years. Of course, I'm gonna take a vet apointment ASAP, serynge feed her in the meantime and take her wheel off. I'm uploading a video to show you.

I'm in shock and so sad. Only one girl with a neurologigal disease in the household is enough


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

excuse my sobbing in the background and the mess around


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry. I think with such sudden onset and age could possibly be stroke. I hope you can get her into the vet. You can tell she is loved so and she is beautiful. We are all here for you and are thinking of you. Keep us posted.

Lisa


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Lisa, I didn't think about the possibility of a stroke. I'll let everyone knows what the vet says.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ohhh, your beautiful Litchi. I have said a prayer for your little girl. I truly hope she recovers


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

shetland said:


> Ohhh, your beautiful Litchi. I have said a prayer for your little girl. I truly hope she recovers


Thanks a lot.

I barely slept last night and I just rusher to her cage, thinking maybe he would be OK, but sadly no, she's just like yesterday. I'm already thinking about having to tell her goodbye.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's too sudden for whs. 

With end of life slowing down they become unable to walk too but it's even too sudden a progression for that, plus her other movements still seem strong. 

I too would suspect possibly a stroke or an injury. The vet may put her on anti-inflammatory or steroids. 

Poor little Litchi. She has done so well. I pray she will beat this. Hugs


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

If that's a stroke, can she come back to normal?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

One of my girls had a stroke not to long ago, shes not back to normal but she's better, I have to do stretches to keep her one side mobile and she can walk but she still drags her one leg, she still eats and wheels but slowly


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you both are going through this. I really hope that it's something she can recover from. I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I am so sorry. 

She looks very much like Daisy did at the first day when she had her possible stroke. But Daisy went down hill and lost her ability to use her arms over the following few days. 

 I can't add much else, just we're all sending positive vibes. As if it is just a stroke, she could bounce back. Lat year my then 20 year old cat had a stroke, and she fully recovered within a week. 

HUGS!!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

My ex-boyfriend is going to take her to the vet tomorow since he lives really close it it (and I couldn't come in time with the downtown rush hour). I don't know what I would like. On one hand: I don't want to see her die I have had her since she's a baby, but on the other: I don't have the energy to give her massage and hand feed her everyday (that's MS fatigue for you). Yes, my ex might and will probably want to take her, but aparently he's not going to be home a lot with his new job (traveling in the province, across Canada and USA).

So far the only "strengh" she has is in her jaw (she bit me by accident when I tried to give her kibbles) but the rest of her body seems so limp, it's hard to explain. When I take heer, I know something is wrong. Her head keep witching went she's awake.

I guess I'll have to wait for the vet tomorow and then start thinking about all this. I've never been so thorn.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wait and see; we will pray. What ever is best for her you will have the strength to deal with. And maybe little Litchi will have more strength herself tomorrow.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Poor you and sweet Litchi.  Fingers and quills crossed here that she's able to regain her balance and get back to her old self.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

shetland said:


> Wait and see; we will pray. What ever is best for her you will have the strength to deal with. And maybe little Litchi will have more strength herself tomorrow.


Thanks. Everyone is so nice here thinking/praying for her, even if I had not been present a lot for a while. I'm such a mess right now (resorting to wine wasn't a smart idea-I don't know if I'm allowed to say this, feel free to edit mods). I'm happy tough my ex gets to spend time with her, he did visited her in the last 3 years, but haven't spend to much time together since 2009.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Its possible that if she had a stroke she may recover some. It won't happen over night though. I have met at least 2 who had strokes many months after their stroke. Both of which recovered enough that they could walk and function. Not exactly normally. I believe both of them still stumbled and tended to tip over occasionally afterwards.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so very sorry.  Please keep us updated. You are both in my thoughts!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm so pissed off right now, I just learned (trough my boss) about a new vet that takes exotics (she was a Dr at my current clinic) that is 10-15 minute from home. I have to brave more than hour in traffic to joint my ex at the hopital in the south-west of Montreal. That is if we get an apointment tonight, else I have plan B at this new clinic.


----------



## Hedgey lover (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry she sounds like you best friend in the world.i hope she gets better.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

My ex called me to tell me he managed to get an apointment at 6:10. It's pretty tight for both of us, but specially me because I'm heading straight in the wrost part of the trafic (oh the joy of beeing on an island and only have a few tune or bridge to chose from). I'll let everyone know the outcome of the vet visit.


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

Good luck with the visit. You and Litchi are definitely in my thoughts today. I hope it is something she can recover from.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Sending good thoughts, good luck at the vet! Hoping she'll recover.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for you kind words. Sadly, I had to put Litchi to sleep. There where no sign of her getting better after her first stroke, actualy, she was worst and kept having seizure and she looked in so much pain, she was bitting her hedgiebag. Vet told us she wouldn't recover and I made humane decision to end her suffering. She was so calm at the vet, it was disturbing, she usually ball up and hisses but he was just laying there limp half asleep. I take confort she didn't died in agonazing pain. I'll post a thread in the memorial soon.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I am so sorry.  *hugs* RIP Litchi.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

There are no words. RIP Litchi.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry.  Such a beautiful girl. RIP Sweet Litchi


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

HUGSSS I'm so sorry about your baby.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Poor sweet Litchi... RIP little one.


----------

